# FR: bel / beau



## GrammarQueen

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one

Quand utilise-t-on les adjectifs _bel _et _beau?  _Je sais que les deux sont les adjectifs masculins qui veulent dire "beautiful" ou bien, "nice", mais y a-t-il des cas ou on utilise strictement l'un ou l'autre?  Merci en avance!


----------



## CélineK.

D'habitude on utilise bel quand on a un nom masculin qui commence avec une voyelle (ou le son d'une voyelle)
Exemple: un bel homme, un beau garçon, etc.


----------



## jojo032

L'utilisation de "bel" et "beau" dépends de la *première lettre du nom qui suit* : 
Si c'est une *voyelle*, on utilisera "bel", si c'est une *consonne*, ca sera "beau".

Exemple :

Un beau *m*anteau Un bel *a*vion
Un beau *s*tylo Un bel *o*rdinateur


----------



## darkantoine

On utilise bel lorsque l'adjectif précède un nom masculin commencent par une voyelle ou un "h"
ex : 
Un bel Ami, un bel animal, un bel homme

Attention! si le nom qui précéde, on utilise beau:
un homme beau, un animal beau

Si l'adjectif est introduit par un verbe on utilise beau

Cet homme est beau. 

Attention En poèsie on peut trouver : Bel est cet animal. (On utilise Bel car le verbe commence par un voyelle)
Donc on dira : Beau deviendra cet enfant.


----------



## jojo032

...Ou le son d'une voyelle comme a dit Celine K.


----------



## Gez

Some oddities however, compare "un bel et terrible personnage" with "un personnage beau et terrible"...


----------



## FranParis

That's not an oddity, the word after *bel* is *et* and it begins with a vowel..


----------



## Gez

It is an oddity, look at the second sentence.


----------



## eternity_forget

what is the difference between the word bel and beau ??


----------



## tilt

_Bel _is to be used before a word start with a vowyel or a muted h.
_- un beau garçon
- un bel enfant
- un bel homme_


----------



## Coralie Chloe'

When is the bel/bels form of this adjective used? I know beaux can be plural for masqueline, but when is bels used? I was also wondering about vieil.  When is this form of vieux used? Merci beaucoup, and thanks for helping with my confuzzelation, I always seem to mix all of these up.


----------



## gquixote

I don't know which phrase to use!

_Mon beau amour

Mon bel amour_

Please help?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## saliagua

mon bel amour.
"beau" devient "bel" lorsqu'il est suivi d'un mot commençant par une voyelle ou un "h".

ex: bel homme, bel ami, bel atout etc.


----------



## gquixote

Ah! Oui, merci Saliagua!


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

With the exception that if the h is aspirated (non-aspirated?) as in the case of hibou or haricot, where one says "le hibou" or "le haricot," it would be "un beau hibou," for instance.


----------

